# Garcinia Cambogia - Dieting miracle?



## Magnus82 (Apr 2, 2014)

Has anyone ever tried using this for dieting?  Looks very promising.  Several clinical studies. Thousands of positive reviews on Amazon, and for a fat loss supplement, thats pretty amazing considering most of those people are lazy and have no clue what they are doing.  Later found this video of Dr.Oz who seems to like it as well.   Going to get some for my wife and see how it goes.  Maybe a new add in for the summer peel! 

How To lose Weight Fast - Dr Oz uncovers the holy…: 
    

How To lose Weight Fast - Dr Oz uncovers the holy grail of weight loss - Weight Loss - YouTube


----------



## rangerjockey (Apr 3, 2014)

Yeah, my lady tried it...... and tried it........tried it.......and she is no slouch, she cross fits, boot camps, and trail runs....she waited and waited for results with a big "0"  I got her some Meridia instead and she is starting to get curious about var!


----------



## d2r2ddd (Apr 3, 2014)

ha.. i jus came across this same thing today and endorse by our local celebrity... i was like


----------



## Magnus82 (Apr 3, 2014)

Not to discredit Ranger,  but I am still a bit curious.   Ranger,  do you remember what brand your girl tried.


----------



## Slate23 (Apr 3, 2014)

I sell a lot of this but I don't have any first hand experience. I'm always very weary about "miracle pills" like this though. I wouldn't trust Dr. Oz either.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Apr 3, 2014)

I use it with slin to even sugar spikeage .  
Gotta look for “garcinia cambogia” or “GCE” with at least 50% HCA (active ingredient potassium). Some experts believe that the newly available HCA potassium salts are more effective than the other HCA formulations.

Take 500-1000 mg before each meal, and make sure to take no more than 3000 mg total per day. 
Swolesearcher I believe is researching this now..


----------



## swolesearcher (Apr 11, 2014)

Ironbuilt said:


> I use it with slin to even sugar spikeage .
> Gotta look for “garcinia cambogia” or “GCE” with at least 50% HCA (active ingredient potassium). Some experts believe that the newly available HCA potassium salts are more effective than the other HCA formulations.
> 
> Take 500-1000 mg before each meal, and make sure to take no more than 3000 mg total per day.
> Swolesearcher I believe is researching this now..



yeah i was looking for a new supp to try while dieting and so my dad IB told me to get some of that shit. i started researching yesterday and i`m taking 3000 mg a day which equals to 300 mg of extract.. i`ll keep you updated.


----------



## Magnus82 (Apr 12, 2014)

Got some for the Mrs.   She will make a perfect test subject.   A lot of positive reviews to rule it out as bunk.


----------



## dorian777 (Apr 12, 2014)

I wonder if Dr. Oz will do a review of DNP soon? That is a real dieting miracle.


----------



## BigBob (Apr 12, 2014)

dorian777 said:


> I wonder if Dr. Oz will do a review of DNP soon? That is a real dieting miracle.



He's so skinny. You know he's taking it.


----------



## swolesearcher (Apr 19, 2014)

after 16 days of researching this with a strict diet i don`t see shit. i guess the product i`m getting it`s not legit.


----------



## Magnus82 (Apr 19, 2014)

My wife has been on 60% hca for 5 days now.   I got her the most reviewed brand on Amazon.   She takes 1000mg 1hr before meals. She has noticed a decrease in appetite and is down 1lb.  I will keep you updated as she continues to take it.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Apr 19, 2014)

Ive taken it and it curbed my appetite. Gotta use extract brand or u just pad the pocket of a snake oil salesman.


----------



## d2r2ddd (May 18, 2014)

WomenHealth - How To Lose 13 Kilograms of Stomach Fat in Just 1 Month With These 2 Simple Tips


----------

